# fit/ equipament fit



## olivinha

Hi all!
I am working on a translation of the requirements applicable to the operation of civil helicopters. Would anybody know how to translate "fit" in the following context?
The width of the corridor is variable from not safe to conduct operations in the conditions
prevailing, to the maximum of 3 minutes wide. A number of factors will, on the day, indicate if it can be used - and how wide it can be. These factors will include but not be restricted to:
a. *the instrument fit of the aircraft;* 
b. etc.
Here is what I have so far:
La anchura del pasillo es variable, yendo desde insegura para realizar las operaciones en las condiciones predominantes hasta un máximo de 3 minutos de ancho. Una serie de factores a lo largo del día indicarán si se puede utilizar – y qué anchura puede tener. Estos factores incluirán, pero no se restringirán a:
a. *el insturmento instalado en la aeronave*;
b. etc.
 
Could anybody help me? Thank you kindly!


----------



## olivinha

¿Podría ser “el instrumento *adecuado *de la aeronave?
Anyone?


----------



## rholt

a. *the instrument fit of the aircraft;
-> los instrumentos instalados a el aeronave
[Mejor? ]

*


----------



## olivinha

Thanks a lot! Always appreciate the help.


----------



## olivinha

"*al* aeronave" 
Aeronave es masculino?


----------



## olivinha

Hi, Richard!
Wouldn't it be "a *la* aeronave" since the "a" of "aeronave" is not the stressed syllable (unlike the case of "agua", it's "el agua" because the stressed syllable is "a")?
Olivia


----------



## rholt

I'm just guessing. You know the grammar much better than I.

I just try to get the English meaning across. Sometimes don't like to write because I know the grammar is wrong.


----------



## olivinha

I'm guessing too. Spanish is not my native tongue. It's Portuguese.
Anyway, thanks for your help.  
Olivia


----------



## Matix

Is equipament well spelled or is it a different word?  I know equipment.  
Thanks,


----------



## k-in-sc

"Equipament" is a typo. 
Agree that "instrument fit" probably means "(specific) instrumentation," "instrument configuration."


----------



## vicdark

olivinha said:


> Hi, Richard!
> Wouldn't it be "a *la* aeronave" since the "a" of "aeronave" is not the stressed syllable (unlike the case of "agua", it's "el agua" because the stressed syllable is "a")?
> Olivia


 
Tienes razón olivinha es *la* aeronave. La RAE dice:

*aeronave**.*
(De _aero-_ y _nave_).

*1. *f. Vehículo capaz de navegar por el aire.


----------

